# Looking at a used FS130 power head, what should I offer for it?



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm in the market for a trimmer/brusher for next spring/summer to clear my vacant land. From the reading I've done here I'm thinking the fs130 is the way to go. I'm ok with fixing up a used one, and see a used power head online for sale. The owner says "it seems to have good compression" but hasn't run it or tested it, so this claim may be totally false. He's asking $100 plus $45 shipping (ouch, that seems high for shipping). I'm thinking it's more like $50+$45, considering he can't tell me anything about it other than having pictures of it. What kind of dollars am I looking at sinking into this thing, assuming the cylinder and piston/rings are good? I'm sure like most things these days, people just don't take the time, or care enough to try and fix things, and it could be a simple fix to get this thing going, so in my mind it's worth the gamble. It worked out for me once with the MS261 I bought online, but in that case I at least had the benefit of a compression test and a video of the saw running.

Let me know what you guys think, is this trimmer/brusher head worth the gamble?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 15, 2016)

I paid $200 for a used KM-130 + the trimmer attachment in hand running. When you saw power head are you talking about just the KM or is it a FS-130 less shaft? Cause buying that shaft and gearbox is going to eat most of your savings over new. Stihls parts are expensive. I, personally, would not buy a 4-mix sight unseen. Too much to go wrong. Btw, you can't truly compression test them, they have a decompression built into the cam.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 15, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> I paid $200 for a used KM-130 + the trimmer attachment in hand running. When you saw power head are you talking about just the KM or is it a FS-130 less shaft? Cause buying that shaft and gearbox is going to eat most of your savings over new. Stihls parts are expensive. I, personally, would not buy a 4-mix sight unseen. Too much to go wrong. Btw, you can't truly compression test them, they have a decompression built into the cam.


It's just the power head from a fs130, no shaft at all. So should I lowball the guy and offer him 50 for it?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 16, 2016)

IDK, If you feel like it. If you do make an offer on it, pm Alexcagle and ask him if he has any of the parts you need. I believe he works on engines for a living and may have some of the parts lying around. Definitive Dave would also be a good source.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 16, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> IDK, If you feel like it. If you do make an offer on it, pm Alexcagle and ask him if he has any of the parts you need. I believe he works on engines for a living and may have some of the parts lying around. Definitive Dave would also be a good source.


Thanks for the tip. I'm pretty handy with engines, I wrench all my vehicles, so complexity doesn't scare me, but finding cheap/good parts is always a bonus. I guess in the worst case I would have parts I could resell on ebay...lol.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't have any experience with car engines lol. You will be fine.
The valves seem to be the weak point on 4-mix. Especially on the early engines. Just pressure and vac test the engine when you get it and adjust the valves


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 16, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> I don't have any experience with car engines lol. You will be fine.
> The valves seem to be the weak point on 4-mix. Especially on the early engines. Just pressure and vac test the engine when you get it and adjust the valves


For ***** and giggles I started pricing out all the parts I would need to make that trimmer head into a full blown trimmer, and decided, like you said that it's not even worth just buying that head for $50+$45 shipping. I would still have to spend a couple hundred getting all the other parts I would need. I can get a complete used one on ebay for around $300 USD that runs, so in this case I think I'm gonna not look for a project and buy something that is fully functional.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 16, 2016)

Dang, they retail new for $400ish. New air filter is at least $10. Parts add up fast.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 17, 2016)

My advice is pretty simple.
Unless you can go and personally test the brushcutter, don't buy it. Just look at the chainsaw forum to see the surprises that may pop up.

Stihl 4-Mix are possibly the worst engines to buy used because they need to be well maintained to be reliable and fixing them when they break down is expensive. If you are itching for a four stroke, I would advise buying a Honda. They may not have nuclear power but are blunt-instrument reliable, the only true weak point of those UMK brushcutters is the recoil starter, which is surprisingly cheap to buy OE. 
Otherwise keep an eye on whatever is available locally: Echo, Shindaiwa, Redmax/Zenoah, Stihl two strokes... no need to needlessly complicate your life.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 17, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> My advice is pretty simple.
> Unless you can go and personally test the brushcutter, don't buy it. Just look at the chainsaw forum to see the surprises that may pop up.
> 
> Stihl 4-Mix are possibly the worst engines to buy used because they need to be well maintained to be reliable and fixing them when they break down is expensive. If you are itching for a four stroke, I would advise buying a Honda. They may not have nuclear power but are blunt-instrument reliable, the only true weak point of those UMK brushcutters is the recoil starter, which is surprisingly cheap to buy OE.
> Otherwise keep an eye on whatever is available locally: Echo, Shindaiwa, Redmax/Zenoah, Stihl two strokes... no need to needlessly complicate your life.


Sound advice. I didn't realise the fs130 was a 4-stroke and more complicated than a typical 2-stroke. I'll probably end up buying a new one because in all honesty it's not much more for a new one. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 17, 2016)

Watch it with subtitles on.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 19, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Watch it with subtitles on.



Thanks for the vid, demystifies the engine for me. Might just low ball the guy and see if he bites. I have a few months before I will need to use this thing, so could accumulate the other parts for it. I would need a shaft and a string head I guess, might be able to find that stuff used too.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 19, 2016)

I see on ebay an fs131 shaft assembly with the bike handlebar included. Will this fit an fs130 powerhead?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 19, 2016)

Fs131? That is for the new engines, Stihl has updated the design to the fs131. Idk if it will fit.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 19, 2016)

I looked it up, you still don't get the control end of the handle and it hasn't been made aftermarket, yet. That is a problem. No stop/start or throttle control.

I was gonna say, if you low-ball him, he may decide he doesn't want to do business with you.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 19, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Fs131? That is for the new engines, Stihl has updated the design to the fs131. Idk if it will fit.


I actually asked the ebay guy selling them and he seems to think they will fit based on how many he's selling because they updated the engine design and maybe left the drivetrain alone? Not sure. I keep waffling about this powerhead anyway. Guy can't test it or wont test it, selling it as non working and by the time I add one of these shafts for $100 plus the powerhead, I'm well on my way to a working unit with a shaft etc or even a new one...lol.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Dec 19, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> I looked it up, you still don't get the control end of the handle and it hasn't been made aftermarket, yet. That is a problem. No stop/start or throttle control.
> 
> I was gonna say, if you low-ball him, he may decide he doesn't want to do business with you.


True, I thought of that as well, I know what I would say to someone that offered me half of what I was asking. I just don't see it being $100 + $45 shipping. For example there is a used fs130R on ebay for $280 complete and working, why wouldn't I just buy that instead and not have to **** around fixing a motor that might not run and need $100 in parts anyway? Sounds like I've talked myself out of it.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 20, 2016)

My Stihl dealership has about 40 shaft assemblies in their "spare parts" bin. Some are Stihl and others Bluebird, Maori, Maruyama etc. Those things are a dime a dozen, and they are the good quality stuff. 

Even here $280 will get you a big choice of used brushcutters, from Honda to Shindaiwa, and still have something left. As usual I advise seeing before buying: the last Shindaiwa I bought lacked all the parts needed to fit a blade, which are brand-specific and quite pricey. Run very well though, so it was not a deal breaker but worth some $$$ off.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 24, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Fs131? That is for the new engines, Stihl has updated the design to the fs131. Idk if it will fit.


The fs131 is the extended pole saw the fs130 is the fixed version, same 4-mix engine.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 24, 2016)

Ok, then what is the model number for the new 4-mix power head that has the changed plastic, enlarged fuel tank and electronics?

I was mistaken in thinking it was the fs-131. Sorry.

This one: https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/professional-trimmers/fs131/


----------



## sawfun (Dec 25, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Ok, then what is the model number for the new 4-mix power head that has the changed plastic, enlarged fuel tank and electronics?
> 
> I was mistaken in thinking it was the fs-131. Sorry.
> 
> This one: https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/professional-trimmers/fs131/


My mistake. I was thinking the ht not fs


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 25, 2016)

No problem. Merry Christmas!


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok, so I'm gonna hijack my own thread. I'm looking at an FS250R that is 3-4 years old, runs perfect, guy is asking $400+$45 shipping. I'm inclined to buy this over the FS130, mainly because a)more power b)2 stroke (less complicated and from what I read has better throttle control. Anyone care to weigh in on this?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 5, 2017)

I still recommend bike handles over loop handles for brush cutting. If you agree, Factor in the cost of handles and throttle controls. I believe the fs250 throttle handle is available as an after market item though.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Jan 5, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> I still recommend bike handles over loop handles for brush cutting. If you agree, Factor in the cost of handles and throttle controls. I believe the fs250 throttle handle is available as an after market item though.


Yeah for sure I would add the bike handles. So you think $400 is a fair price for this machine? From the pics it looks in really good shape, like it was looked after. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 5, 2017)

Ask the seller for a pic with the muffler off, showing the piston. A good quality photo. If it is good, I would think it pretty fair.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok, so I'm conflicted now. Haven't gotten a reply from the seller with a pic, but having second thoughts. With exchange (ebay seller) that FS250R becomes about $600 cdn. I can buy a brand new FS240 (with bike handles) from my stihl dealer for $698. So I'm asking myself, why would I buy a used 3-4 year old trimmer (yes legendary) over a brand new unit with warranty? Is there anything about the 240 that is not good?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a 240. I don't think it all that. I do find it powerful but am having a hard time with throttle response when running a blade. Admittedly, that is because I messed with the screws but I haven't gotten to tune it out. Power is very good, runs a shredder blade just fine. Fs130 has more torque, imo. But the Fs240 doesn't seem to be the most powerful at the top end. It also doesn't come with much. You get a powerhead, trimmer head,(cheap) harness and safety glasses. You have to buy any blade and the limit stop (saw blade guard) seperate. It adds up. A Husqvarna 336FR should come with everything: http://www.husqvarna.com/ca-en/products/brushcutters/336fr/966604702/

Tri blade, saw blade, trimmer head, harness etc. In the USA that is. What is available in Canada?

Are you dead set on Stihl? If you are get a FS130. If you want a 2-stroke, I would look at Husqvarnas offerings. It is hard to get over the torque of a 4-mix. It really sticks with you.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Jan 6, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> I have a 240. I don't think it all that. I do find it powerful but am having a hard time with throttle response when running a blade. Admittedly, that is because I messed with the screws but I haven't gotten to tune it out. Power is very good, runs a shredder blade just fine. Fs130 has more torque, imo. But the Fs240 doesn't seem to be the most powerful at the top end. It also doesn't come with much. You get a powerhead, trimmer head,(cheap) harness and safety glasses. You have to buy any blade and the limit stop (saw blade guard) seperate. It adds up. A Husqvarna 336FR should come with everything. Tri blade, saw blade, trimmer head, harness etc. In the USA that is. What is available in Canada?
> 
> Are you dead set on Stihl? If you are get a FS130. If you want a 2-stroke, I would look at Husqvarnas offerings. It is hard to get over the torque of a 4-mix. It really sticks with you.


Well seeing as it's main use will be clearing trails through small tag alders and diamond willows I guess torque might be more important than throttle response for delicate work. Not dead set on Stihl, just going on what I've read so far, I don't have a ton of experience using trimmers, just going on reputation I guess. I know Husky is good too, so maybe I'll just cool it for now and look around or wait for deals or sales. I know the kubota/stihl dealer has deals on this stuff periodically.


----------



## GoingOffGridNWO (Jan 31, 2017)

Found an FS250 on ebay with bicycle handle and looks to be in great shape, runs well. Guy has money back guaranty so can't go wrong here. Was about $500 shipped. I just like the idea of a 2-stroke....I guess it all started with my 1990 Merc Black Max 150 2 stroke, god I love the sound that thing makes....lol. Plus the complexity of the 4-mix scares me a bit as I will wrench all my own stuff whenever possible.


----------

